# Vortex + DC



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

Will this work? Might grab a single stage dust collector and use my vortex with it IF it will work. Seems like the suction on a DC might suck everything through the vortex.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

IF this vortex is what you are talking about, then yes it will work, because it is designed to be used in conjunction with a DC or shopvac.


You could save yourself some money and just build yourself a thien separator yourself. 

Fabian


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok nice. I own the vortex already tho so I guess I just gotta save some cash up and get one. The shop vac just doesn't seem to have the suction I need to keep the dust down in the garage.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you'll need a basic understanding of DC*



JCMeyersIV said:


> Ok nice. I own the vortex already tho so I guess I just gotta save some cash up and get one. The shop vac just doesn't seem to have the suction I need to keep the dust down in the garage.


Check this out and then you'll know a bit more:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/dust-collection-basics-14733/

There a slug of threads on Dust Collection here and it even has it's own category. Guys here are very creative on the applications and solutions to the problems. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

Ohhh ok that was actually pretty insightful. Maybe my shop vac is the way to go for now then since I have more issues with fine dust. I think most of it is just my current project, cedar is so dusty I can't seem to get my delta ap100 and shop vac to keep up! 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

you may need an ambient air cleaner - the type that hangs from the ceiling. This should remove dust in the air down to 1 micron.


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

I have an air cleaner but it's a small delta ap100. I dunno if it's keeping up though. My space is roughly 12x20x9. Everything is still ending up all dust.


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

This is what I have Dad. It sucks in from both sides. I recently turner it 90 degrees. It's rated for 420cfm I believe but don't quote me on that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*2 sources of dust..*

Pixies.... the tool or a leak in the collector.... wait that's 3!
There may be a leak in the hose, the seal on the vac and barrel, or a clogged filter...etc.
There may be an inadequate seal on the tool allowing dust to escape. 
A table saw spits almost as much dust into the shop from above the blade as it does below the blade. A blade cover attached to a shop vac works wonders. 
Sanders make the most fine dust, disc , belt or orbital even if they have a Shop vac port and you use it faithfully. And a shop vac alone is not going to catch all the dust generated in a small wood shop. :no:
A dust collector with bag filters of 30 microns, may be the cheapest type available, and will be better than none at all, but is not the most efficient.
Cannister filters that allow the system to breath OUT because of their greater area are best. AIR IN = AIR OUT sorta thing.
:yes: bill


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok then I think I've narrowed down to my table saw. My sanders and router seem to be good on the shop vac. I kinda figured that was the case to be honest. The table saw I have is at least 60% open AND not covered over top. I'm thinking of investing in a collector tho. My big issue is amps. I have two circuits I run off. Ones only a 15, the others a 20 and the 20 has the shop lights running on it (I'm in my dads garage, I'll get a better set up once I get my ducks in a row for my own place) 

How about a dust extractor? Or are then basically a shop vac?

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

FYI: I spray for pixies daily. Little bastards put my keys in my logging boots and I used a spare for my truck for 4 months during the wood cutting "off season" ... Or my niece did it, but pixies seems more believable.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That Delta should definitely help keep the dust down. Only suggestion there might be to eventually replace it with one that filters down to 1 micron. Still in the market for one myself.

Table saw is a huge offender. For improving dust collection under the saw check out what Fabian did here:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/improvement-my-ts-craftsman-315-228390-a-35300/

For above the saw I think the Shark Guard looks pretty efficient.


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

That shark guard is awesome! I'm not a fan of blade guards but if it collects dust I'll gladly throw it on. Looking at buying one right away.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Bill (woodnthings) actually has a neat way to collect the dust off the top of the blade with just using pvc pipe, and If I am correct, he uses the shop vac for the collection on the top, and a DC for the bottom. Maybe bill can post a pic of the top of his tablesaw(s). :blink::yes: It seems like he doesn't use a guard most of time, like you, JCMeyers...... though I would advise against that practice.

Fabian


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

The lack of using a guard isnt something I'm proud of and I worry about looking like a fool considering that woodworking is a new hobby of mine. But as I stated in another post, I learned with my dad for most of my life and his 60s and 70s era tools offer minimal protection so the guards are uncomfortable to me in some cases. 

Actually my biggest fear is that with a guard I will become over confident abs feel I'm too safe. Working without one forces me to pay attention. But I am warming up to the idea of them. 

Back to DC, I'd love to see bills rig! This dust situation in my dads garage is out of control. He states he doesn't care buy I feel bad covering all of my parents stuff in dust. Why I'm still there in the first place is another story however.


----------



## DeclanJustin (Mar 1, 2012)

The Dust Right Vortex creates a cyclonic airflow that causes most wood dust particles and other materials that are heavier than air to separate, preventing them from being passed to the vacuum. Not intended for fine airborne dust such as drywall dust. However, maximum performance can be expected when using the Dust Right Vortex in woodworking or general shop cleaning applications.


----------

